# How do you tell



## lil_b_girl_16 (May 28, 2006)

how can i tell if my boyfriend wants to break up hes been acting distant and ive talked to him and he said he cares about me so...?


----------



## bunni (May 28, 2006)

maybe there is something going on in his life, ask him if he is okay, perhaps he has some personal issues and that is showing up by him being distant.


----------



## KellyB (May 28, 2006)

Yes, I was going to say could there be anything outside of your relationship that is going on with him. How long have you been together?


----------



## Angie2006 (May 28, 2006)

It has been my experience that if you got that _feeling _that something's wrong...it usually is....women are good that way


----------



## lil_b_girl_16 (May 29, 2006)

weve been goin out for about 6-7 months kinda short but


----------



## Amandine (Jun 1, 2006)

Your best bet is to just lay it all out for him without sounding heavy or jumping to conclusions.

Sometimes I think my SO is distant, but he's really just busy with other things or overwhelmed with outside stuff. But I'm never sure until I call him and say, "Honey, we've been a little out of sorts and you seem distant. Is everything ok?" and let him know that you're looking for reassurance.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jun 15, 2006)

I agree with Amandine!

My fiancee seems kinda distant at times, but it is usually because he is stressed out with school and work.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 15, 2006)

I agree w/ everyone else... It could be something else outside of the relationship. Best of luck sweetie!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 15, 2006)

Definately talk to him. Don't jump to conclusions automatically. My boyfriend does this too sometimes and like other people have said he is usually just stressed with everything he has to do!


----------



## lolypop (Jun 17, 2006)

I agree with everone else too... talk to him.

Or you could buy a book called "He's Just Not That Into You" by Greg Behrendt, Liz Tuccillo.

That could help you with all your relationships. Just a thought


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 12, 2006)

maybe right down all ur question and the things ur worrying about and then asking him clamly to talk and go trough it and talk to him u need good comincation in a relationship and unfortunatly i dont have that either right now.....


----------



## melpaganlibran (Jul 27, 2006)

everything goes in cycles. maybe he is having a hard time at home or trouble somewhere else and it don't have anything to do with you. Just try to chill and not read way too much into things unles something comes up that makes it obvious he won't wanna spend too much time with you anymore. trying to read between the lines helps but sometimes it hurts. men are different creatures, sometimes when they don't show much affection all it means is that they are very tired or stressed out. it doesn't have to mean anything about YOU it may be all him. Hope things go well hon!

peace and Blessings

mela


----------



## Annia (Jul 28, 2006)

You can tell by pretty much a change in routine. Or if he does something out of the ordinary.


----------



## salsabeela (May 11, 2007)

Just listen to your inner sense. They usually right.


----------



## Saje (May 11, 2007)

Listen to all these girls... they are right.

And if he still doesnt respond to you and you still get that feeling... you break up with him. If he puts up a fight... then he doesnt want to break up. If he agrees to it, then you guys are done and you broke up with him, not the other way around. If you cant salvage it, move on.

Sorry if that sounds crazy or something. I just dont like the idea of being dragged along for the ride.


----------



## Saja (May 11, 2007)

OLd Post!


----------



## Saje (May 11, 2007)

wow didnt notice! Man... I hate it when people bump up old threads!


----------

